# EYEFINITY VS SURROUND



## autracer (16. März 2015)

Hi Leute, 
Ich glaub ich hab schon alle Beiträge darüber gelesen, aber nix gefunden was mir weiter hilft.
Ich nutze einen Rechner mit ner R9-290 und einen mit ner GTX 980 und 3*24" Monitore
Auf beiden läuft Win 8.1, Treiber aktuell
Mit Eyefinity läuft WOT in der Auflösung 5760*1080 und das HUD(auch die Garage) ist über alle 3 Monitore verteilt, 
bei Surround ist das HUD und die Garage auf dem mittleren Monitor fixiert, auch im Techtree sehe ich nur die Panzer bis Tier 9, die Zehner sind weg.
Ich sehe zwar die Umgebung auf allen 3 Monitoren, aber das Menü und alles andere nur auf dem mittleren Monitor.
Kann man das ändern, zB in einer .ini Datei oder ähnliches ? 
Bitte um Infos, vielen Dank


----------



## AlphaNUSS (16. März 2015)

Warum hast du denn eine 290 und eine 980 im Rechner?


----------



## XeT (16. März 2015)

Nein er hat 2 Rechner. Das braucht man heute damit alle spiele gut laufen. Aber jetzt ist die Frage willst du das hud verteilt haben oder die Garage oder alles?


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. März 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Das braucht man heute damit alle spiele gut laufen.




Man braucht in der Tat heute schon zwei Rechner? ?


----------



## Tiz92 (16. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Man braucht in der Tat heute schon zwei Rechner? ?




Ganz einfach nein.


----------



## DarkMo (16. März 2015)

kennt ihr dieses bild mit dem kerl druff, der so strüßelige haare hat und unten steht immer ein markanter begriff? wirkt dann quasi wie ein "wow! <begriff>". leider kA wie ich danach googlen sollte ^^ aber das stell ich mir grad vor mit der unterschrift "Marketing" xD


----------



## autracer (17. März 2015)

Ein Rechner ist vom Sohnemann und einer von mir.
Und ich hätte bei dem mit der Nvidia gerne die HUD auf dem linken, bzw auf dem rechten Monitor .
Und eben auch in der Garage . Bei der AMD kann ich die verschiedenen Fenster auf alle Monitore verteilen.
Bei der Nvidia geht das nicht.


----------



## autracer (19. März 2015)

Problem erkannt, 
Bei der AMD werden nach Aktivierung die 3 Monitore als Einer erkannt, so auch bei WOT, und bei Nvidia werden sie weiterin als 3 Monitore geführt, mit vergrößertem Blickwinkel.
HMM, also ein Treiber"problem",


----------

